# candid tank pics



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

just thought Id show you what is growing in my shrimp/plant tank.

I have 2 x bamboo shrimps in this tank that are 2 1/4 inch long 

it messy right now, but here is my downoi, erios and the plant Greg gave me....its the coolest one I have.  looks like it has arms reaching out across the tank.

that's a eriocaulion sp japan in the corner, and a goias in front.








downoi and goias








downoi and goias and a moss rock growing in.








oh look at this....berried Bengal with a juvie down in the front


----------

